# Normak III



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Has anyone ever fished from this boat for blackfish? Is it a good boat or would you recommend another one?
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I've heard they are ok. I've fished many boats in NJ, but the Big Mohawk out of Belmar wins hands down. The Capt know tog better than anyone else around. There were limits for the entire boat last week from what I have heard. I have been on board when everyone limited.

He is still fishing inshore. Should be moving out to 17 fathoms soon. Where the big blackfish live.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Do you have directions to his boat? Also what are the rates and reservation info?
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

NJ boats do not require reservations except for special trips like offshore wreck fishing.

Take 95 N till it becomes NJ turnpike. Get off at exit 7A should be route 195. Take this east for about a half hour. 195 Will bear off to the R, but you want to go straight. There will be signs for Belmar. You will see the marina on your L as you enter town. Heard it was slow today, but that will change. Other boats did not do much better. I think the fishing will be good as soon as the weather stabilizes. Cost is about $40 and includes crabs and clam. 
www.bigmohawk.com 

I also recommend an extended wreck trip on the Jamaica out of Brielle. This will require reservations though. Cost around $55
bait is provided on this trip too. Mostly large seabass and ling, but possibly tog and a few pollock and small cod were caught on the last trip.

I am going on an 18 hour wreck trip to fish the 50-80 mile wrecks in a few weeks so I won't be doing any other offshore trips for a while, but if you want company to do some togging on the Mohawk, let me know. I should be good in a few weeks. Done w/ finals next Fri.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Duke of Fluke,
I was considering doing the 18 hr trip on the Jamaica myself but decided to try a shorter trip first before going on a longer trip. I would enjoy going on a trip with you on the Belmar. I am interested on going on the 29th of Dec. Are you available then to go? Just let me know.
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Should be good to go as long as the weather is nice. I would want to fish the Mohawk.

TOGTOGTOGTOG!

If you can afford it, do the long trip on the Jamaica. Worth the money. The whole boat catches 25 fish limits on giant seabass avg. 4-6lb almost every trip with a few pollock up to 20-30 pounds to spice the catch up.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I meant the Big Mohawk. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I may get in on that action... weather permitting. One thing about Sunday trips -- they make for a loonnngggg Monday at work! Spraying green crabs with WD-40 was supposed to work well last year.... I've also heard of guys tying a couple of wraps of Ghost Cocoon around crab and clam baits to make them harder to steal. Would love to take a double digit tog!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

lets do it


----------



## TomL (Mar 20, 2001)

Another good boat is the Elaine B out of Highlands. I have fished this boat many times for Blacks.

It is small, old, and slow, but the crowds always seem to be light and the captain puts you on the fish.

My first party boat trip as a kid was on this boat. I won the pool with an 8 lb black. To date, that is my biggest black.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Guess that I am lucky that I have off from 12/21-1/02. I will be going on the Big Mohawk on the 29th and the NormaK III on the 30th for an all day trip, weather permitting. If anyone wants to join me, just let me know.
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I might want to go on the NormaKIII trip too. I heard good things about their togathon trips recently. Depends on the flow though.

I am starting to think about ling fishing too.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony and Duke of Fluke!

Latest Marine Forecast for Belmar NJ:

SUN...W WINDS 15 TO 20 KT BECOMING NW...THEN DIMINISHING TO 10 KT OR LESS SUN NIGHT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FT SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FT. .MON...VARIABLE WINDS LESS THAN 10 KT BECOMING S 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 1 TO 3 FT BUILDING TO 2 TO 4 FT. 

Sun will be partly cloudy with early am temps around freezing, then warming to a possible 45 degrees. Same for Monday. Not the most inviting forecast, but it could workout.... Monday sounds a little better than Sunday (of course it does, I have to WORK Monday!)

C'mon guys.... talk me into going!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'm ready to go, as soon as we have a nice day.

Do you work all week? I might be able to get out toward the end of the week or on sunday.

I want to go soon befor the water temps drop much more. Supposed to warm up this week!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Duke of Fluke!

I take it that the forecast doesn't meet your definition of a "nice day." I pretty much work Monday thru Friday in the winter, with the exception of MLK Day and President's Day. I usually save my leave (vacation) for the spring and fall. The mate on the North Star said January is the best month for blackfish: "If the winds blowing, its blowing so hard that you don't go out. And when its not blowing, you're busy...." (which translates into tips for him!) However, if you read the story of the world record tog on the North Star web site, you wonder if his logic holds water....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I will be making the 3 hour trek to NJ tonight. I will try the Big Mohawk, weather permitting, on sunday and I have reservations on the Normak III on Monday. I will be the one wearing the Baltimore Raven's hat. I will post my results when I get back. I am tempted on going on the Magic Hours trip on the Normak III on Sunday Night but don't want to kill myself plus the times are conflicting. Anyway if you see me, say hello.
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

What's up w/ majic hours? Sounds like ling fishing to me.

Jake,

I might want to shoot for Saturday or Sunday. Sunday is better for me though. Trying to get one more deer before the season ends in MD. January is a big fish month for tog. You will not get as many as in Dec. or late Nov, but they will be larger on average. Lots of 8-10 pounders. 

I can handle the weather, but do not want to spend money if the fishing is not good. It gets tough to hold bottom in a large swell and tog like a bait that remains dead still. Same thing goes for full and new moon. Tides are too strong to hold bottom easily. As long as we are off the peak moon phase and there is no more than 4 footers, I can handle the weather. Cold does not bother me, but being cold and not catching does.

Mackerel are coming on good off north jersey now. It's too early for me to do that though. They make great ling bait though.

Let me know if you want to try for Sat. or Sun.

Jamey


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Come on Jake! I'm gettin itchy. I hear the Mackerel bite is really good now. All the bait you need.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Marine Forecast for weekend:
GALE WARNING... ...COASTAL FLOOD WARNING... .TONIGHT...NE WINDS 15 KT BECOMING E AT 20 TO 25 KT. SEAS 5 TO 8 FT. RAIN AND FOG LIKELY MAINLY AFTER MIDNIGHT...REDUCING VSBY BELOW 2 NM. .FRI...E WINDS 20 TO 25 KT INCREASING TO 30 TO 35 KT. SEAS BUILDING TO 8 TO 12 FT. RAIN AND FOG WITH VSBY BELOW 2 NM. .FRI NIGHT...NE WINDS 30 TO 40 KT BECOMING N AT 25 TO 30 KT. SEAS 9 TO 15 FT. RAIN...MIXING WITH SNOW WITH VSBY OCCASIONALLY BELOW 2 NM. .SAT...NW WINDS 25 KT. SEAS SUBSIDING TO 6 TO 10 FT. CHANCE OF RAIN AND SNOW EARLY. .SAT NIGHT...NW WINDS 20 KT DIMINISHING TO 10 KT. SEAS SUBSIDING TO 4 TO 7 FT. .SUN...NW WINDS 10 TO 15 KT BECOMING VARIABLE 10 KT OR LESS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FT.

Two to four foot seas don't bother me, I've been in worse. A high of 40 is below my tolerance levels, though, especially with a 10 knot wind. Besides, I'd like to see a couple of days of decent weather BEFORE the day we sail -- that nasty stuff may take its time leaving Saturday night! There's still three weekends left in January... Sorry, but THIS weekend is a no go! (The reports in LOU RODIA'S fishing column did mirror Anthony's report: most guys with a half-dozen keepers, with some limits and pool winners 8 to 10 pounds.) Keeping my fingers crossed for next weekend!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

For those of you that are interested in the Magic Hours trip, I would hold off on that for a little while. I talked to the mates on that boat about that trip and they said that the fishing has been really slow. It also says that on their website so unless you hear otherwise, don't go unless you have a real itch to fish.
-Anthony


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The weather has really killed the tog fishing this year. The rain and snow melt has lowered bottom temps to much on the inshore grounds up north. The fish have lock jaw from all the reports I have heard. If the temps drop a few more degrees inshore but stay relatively stable on the deeper structure we might get a decent bite as the fish migrate on to the deeper pieces where the water is warmer. For this to happen, I think the air temps need to stay about where they are at but the precipitation needs to stop.

Right now, the best bet for togging seems to be from Barnegat south. If the weather continues, like this the northern grounds are done for the winter.

On the bright side, I am going on a private charter aboard the Jamaica to do some offshore seabassing in about a week. This cold water inshore should actually help the bite on the 30 fathom wrecks as fish migrate out to find warmer water. I'm ready to bail a limit of 4-6lb seabass then jig some pollock.

Hopefully if the weather stabilizes, I'll be able to do a trip or two inshore still this winter. At this rate it will probably be ling or mackerel fishing though.

I heard exactly what Anthony said about the magic hours trips. Their just starting to warm up. Maybe in another week or two the ling fishing will get better.

Jamey


----------

